# St Augustine



## chico (Jun 12, 2002)

I will be heading to Key Largo in about a month and plan on staying in the St Augustine area for a couple of days. I would like to do some shore fishing while RV camping there, may stay in either the State Park or North Beach Campground. Late Feb. what should I target?? Not looking for "big game" just want to relax. Whiting with shrimp baits?? Can live shrimp be bought in St. Aug?? Thanks for any and all replies, Chico


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Chico
Try these links. http://www.floridasaltwaterfishermen.com/piers.htm http://www.dep.state.fl.us/parks/activities/fishing.htm http://www.floridasmart.com/attractions/outdoors_beaches_ne.htm http://www.floridasportsman.com/4cast/ne.html http://www.baitnet.com/search.php?action=citylist&state=FL&city =Saint%20Augustine http://www.floridatoday.com/sections/recreation/fishinfo.htmhttp://www.florida-outdoors.com/fish.htm 
Pompano,Blues,Sheepe's,Black Drum ,Whitting should be their.
Hope this help's out.
Good Luck
T<---->lines Kozlow
P/S live shrimp sould be aval.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Try the link below, there are a lot of people fishing North Fla and the St Augustine area on the board. 
Right now, about the only thing biting is whiting, You can even find a blue or slimy cat.
On April 12th they will be having a Fla. surf fishing Expo that is free to all. It's at the Pavilion by the pier at St. Augustine Beach.The last couple years, around 200 people showed up from Fla, N.C, Texas, England and Ga.It starts at sunrise and offically stops at 1 pm but many stay a couple days to fish. The will have demos for rigging, casting, throwing a cast net and etc.SOME "POTENTIAL GUESTS": 

Phil Hyde (Hi-Inertia Casting)England, OTG style 
Lou "BIG LOU" McEachern (Cast Over The "ASTRODOME") 
Mark Edwards (Long-Distance Casting w/ SPINNING TACKLE) 
Nick "NICKAWAY" Meyer ( Breakaway Products / Pendulum Cast) 
John "Thumb-Burner" Freeze (Mag Reel Conversions / Tournament Reels) 
The best fishing will be around Vilano Inlet and just to the North. http://terraserver.homeadvisor.msn.com/image.aspx?t=1&s=12&x=590&y=4135&z=17&w=1 http://floridasurffishing.com/


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

hey there bent hook..... has the jax pier been rebuilt yet? i lived there when it went into the water. used to king rig off of it. maybe we know each other????


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

There going to rebuild the Jax Beach pier just down the road a little bit, I think it's this year. The St. Augustine Beach pier has about 2' of water at te end at high tide. The dreging just north has really messed things up. They just started talking last week about extending the pier and want to get something done fast. It was the only thing on the county tax rolls making money.LOL
The surf fishing this year has been great for big Reds and Tarpon but not so good for the pomps.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Benthook thanks for the info! I think I will travel up there and take some of that in. Sounds like a learning time to me.


----------

